# just not runing right



## Madmax (Feb 15, 2012)

2001 sportsman 500 ho. wont stay running, very low power and idles rough . when it dose run it will only run for about 30 minuets or so and die and not start up for a wile. i have already drained the fuel tank and put new fuel in it. replacing all fuel filters next just wondering if i have going in the right directions and if anyone has any suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Might want to do a compression check. Also make sure you don't have any intake leaks.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Madmax (Feb 15, 2012)

ok just dont understand how it from running to fine to all of a sudden barely running


----------



## Madmax (Feb 15, 2012)

not a compression problem


----------



## MudDWG (Mar 10, 2012)

Check the battery...A bad battery could cause these symptoms..even if it starts it could be low voltage....


----------



## Madmax (Feb 15, 2012)

that battery is good considering taking the carb off and giving it a good cleaning


----------



## mudengineer (Feb 17, 2010)

If not that check plugs for carb burn extrememly black, Heads could have some major build up causing the valves to not close fully too. Carb may have ethonal build up in the jets as well. Check your plug wires for Firing to make sure coil has not gone out. Last check you exhaust make sure its not obstructed. Old mufflers rust from the inside out and have been know to break off inside causing a back pressure flow problem. It could be a lot of things but I bet you will narrow it done by checking those things. Are hearing a chattering from the Valve springs louder than normal. Last but not least check your oil level. That or a bad old oil filter can cause the oil the get to hot and create problems in the Vavle side as well as other things. Good luck.


----------



## trailmaker (Jun 29, 2010)

Sounds like a coil on the way out.


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?mgpper


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

I've seen one of these with the cam lobes worn right off. Poor lubrication to the head is what I was told. Somthing to think about.


----------



## Madmax (Feb 15, 2012)

i got tired of trying to figure it out myself nothing i did seamed to work lol so its in the shop right now


----------

